# 12 x 142 single speed hub???



## AaronJobe (Sep 20, 2009)

Does anybody make a single speed specific hub with 12x142 option


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

Pretty sure the DT 240S single speed can be converted to 142 x 12


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

I have a dt 240s single speed hub and ordered a 12x142 conversion axle through my lbs. The axle that arrived was for the standard multi-speed 240 and I could not for the life of me find a conversion kit anywhere for the single speed hub.

I really do not believe the 12x142 conversion is available for the single speed 240. 

That being said I ended up having a machine shop ream out the axle that came with the hub and used the bushing/ spacers supplied with the conversion kit meant for the multi-speed hub and I now have a 12x142 single speed dt 240 hub.

A Hadley ss hub is the no hassle solution.


----------



## davesauvageau (Jan 8, 2010)

I have Profile hubs on my BMX bike and my Karate Monkey. Profile has set the standard for BMX cranks and hubs and is raising the bar on components. The Profile Elite hubs comes in 142x12 and it would be my first choice. American made, 204 points of engagement, upgradeable and the last hub you are going to need.

Profile Racing E-Store


----------



## MrBaker (Jan 23, 2010)

I wonder if the Hadley single speed hub wouldn't convert?


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

MrBaker said:


> I wonder if the Hadley single speed hub wouldn't convert?


I have the Hadley ss and ran it 12x142 before switching back to 10x135 for a DJ bike.


----------



## trevrev97 (Jul 19, 2009)

you can convert the Stans SS hub to 12mm


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2013)

I contacted Hope but the pro 2 SS is not compatible, but they will work on it *soon*. Project 321 will do their I9 ish SS hub with a 12 x 142 i believe. Is it for the new Niner? it does seem a muddle on what will actually fit it, other than the Hadley, which doesn't look that great and weighs a ton


----------



## AaronJobe (Sep 20, 2009)

Yes for the 2013 sir 9


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

c_klein87 said:


> ... other than the Hadley, which doesn't look that great and weighs a ton


Care to elaborate? I'm pretty sure the Hadley is about 2 oz heavier than king.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2013)

my mistake, I meant the sun ringle hub,which I believe is also 12x 142 compatible, as Niner use it in their press shots. I emailed chris king to ask whether I can convert my current iso singlespeed hub, and they have no plans for a axle adapter, hopefully Hope can knocks theirs out quickly else choice is limited!


----------



## ecthelion (May 6, 2007)

The Industry Nine classic hubset (for standard j bend spokes) is available singlespeed, with all their usual axle choices, including 142x12. 

FWIW, I have their geared enduro wheelset and geared wheelset using their classic hubs and they're excellent. My go-to hubs from now on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clink (Oct 29, 2006)

Seems a strange move from Niner when hardly anyone makes a 142 ss hub. Bolt on hub are plenty stiff anyway?


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

Clink said:


> Seems a strange move from Niner when hardly anyone makes a 142 ss hub. Bolt on hub are plenty stiff anyway?


Agreed, I'm not sure why they did that...


----------



## febikes (Jan 28, 2011)

rob1035 said:


> Agreed, I'm not sure why they did that...


Because 142x12 is simply awesome! When riding a gnarly trail do you really want a system with the wheel on the edge of falling out.

There are plenty of hubs available for the format and as such it seems silly to buy or build with the old out of date 135x10 system.

Niner is simply moving the tech forward.


----------



## Clink (Oct 29, 2006)

febikes said:


> Because 142x12 is simply awesome! When riding a gnarly trail do you really want a system with the wheel on the edge of falling out.
> 
> There are plenty of hubs available for the format and as such it seems silly to buy or build with the old out of date 135x10 system.
> 
> Niner is simply moving the tech forward.


Er..howamny people do you know where rear wheel has actually come out?

'Plenty of hubs'? - can you list the ss-specific ss hubs that come as 142 currently on the market?


----------



## Pick (Feb 12, 2012)

febikes said:


> do you really want a system with the wheel on the edge of falling out.


Great point Mark. I was thinking about having a shop machine me a new set of sliders that had a 10mm hole in them instead of a drop-out. Then I could be sure my bolt-on hub was secure. I've never had any problems, though. Are there any issues/concerns with doing that?


----------



## febikes (Jan 28, 2011)

Plenty of hubs exist. King, I9, Project 321, DT, etc. What else would you need?

The 135x10 works but in edge cases you can have problems. In 10 years of mountain bike riding I had my wheel shift in the dropout once on a gnar descent where I did not crash but the wheel simply moved to tilt and rub the brake. Sure it is a super rare problem but it does happen. Road style quick releases are simply not the ideal solution for mountain bikes.

Paragon sells replacement sliders but if you have an existing bike there is no need to change the format. The 135 spec works fine and I am sure hubs will be available in that format for many years. Just make sure to keep the Q/R tight.

142x12 is simply better than 135x10 in terms of mountain bikes and as such the question for me is why anyone would build a 2013 bike with the out dated 135mm spec.


----------



## Clink (Oct 29, 2006)

> Plenty of hubs exist. King, I9, Project 321, DT, etc. What else would you need?


Something affordable? I don't have the money for most of those.

The easy ss solution is bolt on hub, like my Hope. Very secure!


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

Man, I had no idea I've been riding on the razors edge of catastrophe for the last 20+ years!



Clink said:


> 'Plenty of hubs'? - can you list the ss-specific ss hubs that come as 142 currently on the market?


I'm curious about this list as well....Hadley and Pauls apparently


----------



## Clink (Oct 29, 2006)

Pauls is $$$$$ and a screw-on free-wheel :-(


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

haha I know, nothing I'd be interested in but for the sake of this thread, it is a SS-specific 142x12 hub


----------



## JudgeMorris (Jun 22, 2005)

Jon Richard said:


> I have a dt 240s single speed hub and ordered a 12x142 conversion axle through my lbs. The axle that arrived was for the standard multi-speed 240 and I could not for the life of me find a conversion kit anywhere for the single speed hub.
> 
> I really do not believe the 12x142 conversion is available for the single speed 240.
> 
> ...


How is that 12x142 single speed DT Swiss 240 holding up for you?


----------



## tsurun (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi. I found Nukeproof Generator short cassette (SC) rear hub can be converted to 142mm.
I'm looking for the hub for new SIR9.


----------



## Adroit Rider (Oct 26, 2004)

Stans will have one soon:


----------



## danK (Jan 15, 2004)

This afternoon I was in a Boise shop, VeloMech. He builds custom SS frames/bikes called Oxide Cycles (https://www.facebook.com/pages/Oxide-Cycles/113332908754224), and one SS had a Industry Nine 12x142 rear hub. Beautiful frame craftsmanship.


----------



## FLAmtb'er (Apr 25, 2008)

American Classic

SINGLE|SPEED


----------



## JudgeMorris (Jun 22, 2005)

These things just showed up from rbikes.com (Who were a pleasure to work with, I might add) 
426 grams for the set, according to my kitchen counter scale.


----------



## trevrev97 (Jul 19, 2009)

I have the I9 Torch SS hub in 142x12 and I love them!!


----------



## JudgeMorris (Jun 22, 2005)

trevrev97 said:


> I have the I9 Torch SS hub in 142x12 and I love them!!


Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## 0351 (Nov 24, 2013)

good to knowhttps://fcdn.mtbr.com/attachments/singlespeed/848892d1385086385-12-x-142-single-speed-hub-img_20131118_201917666_hdr.jpg


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

142x12 is the only way to go IMHO!


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

I don't get the need for 142 for single speeding. Can somebody enlighten me?


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

serious said:


> I don't get the need for 142 for single speeding. Can somebody enlighten me?


I wouldn't say there is a need for it, but if the technology is out there might as well take advantage of it. 142x12 doesn't change the concept of riding a single geared bike. I mean we still gotta MacGyver our way through the trails right? :thumbsup:


----------



## Adroit Rider (Oct 26, 2004)

I did notice a difference when moving to a thru-axle in the front. Outside of stiffness, which is minimal, I like the ability to install the wheel while the bike is the repair stand and have consistent seating for caliper/rotor alignment.


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

Agreed!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

cycljunkie said:


> I wouldn't say there is a need for it, but if the technology is out there might as well take advantage of it. 142x12 doesn't change the concept of riding a single geared bike. I mean we still gotta MacGyver our way through the trails right? :thumbsup:


But there is nothing to take advantage of as far as riding is concerned. If the wheel dish is the same as in the 135 mm standard, you don't even get a stiffer wheel. And a 142 mm axle is definitely not stiffer than a 135 mm axle. Other than preparing the industry for more gears (12, 13, etc), there is no riding advantage that I can see (and certainly not for a single speeder where you only need a single sprocket.


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

serious said:


> But there is nothing to take advantage of as far as riding is concerned. If the wheel dish is the same as in the 135 mm standard, you don't even get a stiffer wheel. And a 142 mm axle is definitely not stiffer than a 135 mm axle. Other than preparing the industry for more gears (12, 13, etc), there is no riding advantage that I can see (and certainly not for a single speeder where you only need a single sprocket.


I can't bend my 142x12 Maxle but I bet I can bend a 135x9 skewer.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

serious said:


> But there is nothing to take advantage of as far as riding is concerned. If the wheel dish is the same as in the 135 mm standard, you don't even get a stiffer wheel. And a 142 mm axle is definitely not stiffer than a 135 mm axle. Other than preparing the industry for more gears (12, 13, etc), there is no riding advantage that I can see (and certainly not for a single speeder where you only need a single sprocket.


The axle isn't stiffer but the attachment into the frame is between thru-axle and QR. Whatever you think of yet another system being pushed instead of the existing 135x10 and 135x12 thru axle design, those 135mm options were not gaining any traction in market outside of long-travel bikes but with the easier-to-use 142mm design companies finally started giving us rear thru-axles even on light XC bikes.

It's the same story for the maligned 15mm thru-axle size... 20mm had been around for a long time but no one was making lighter, shorter travel forks with a thru-axle until 15mm came along. Sure I'd prefer 20mm across all forks even just for sanity's sake but I'll absolutely take 15mm over QR


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

cycljunkie said:


> I can't bend my 142x12 Maxle but I bet I can bend a 135x9 skewer.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Remember guys, I am questioning the width not the diameter of the axle.  But I appreciate the answers.

Sent from iPhone with Tapatalk


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

serious said:


> Remember guys, I am questioning the width not the diameter of the axle.  But I appreciate the answers.
> 
> Sent from iPhone with Tapatalk


Ah... Gotcha. I guess as mentioned previously, the mfg's have embraced the 142 length and so we'll have more products available under that standard. Is there a real need for it in the SS world? Probably not but hey, gotta love the cool/wow factor!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

serious said:


> Remember guys, I am questioning the width not the diameter of the axle.  But I appreciate the answers.
> 
> Sent from iPhone with Tapatalk


Inside dropout width is the same between 142mm and 135mm so the hub dimensions don't change. Flange spacing, freehub spacing etc will between the same between both for a given hub.

The reason for 142mm is that a 135mm thru-axle hub has flat ends with no axle ends protruding that help you slot the wheel into the dropouts so reinstalling a wheel is more frustrating because you have manually to hold the wheel in just the right place to get the axle through the frame and hub. To make using thru-axle hubs quick and easy they added a 3.5mm extension to each end of the hub end-caps and a corresponding 3.5mm slot in the thru-axle dropouts so the wheel will slide into the right place just like a normal QR system. 135+3.5+3.5 = 142mm

So the reason has nothing to do with extra width and everything to do with wanting a thru-axle


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

boomn said:


> Inside dropout width is the same between 142mm and 135mm so the hub dimensions don't change. Flange spacing, freehub spacing etc will between the same between both for a given hub.
> 
> The reason for 142mm is that a 135mm thru-axle hub has flat ends with no axle ends protruding that help you slot the wheel into the dropouts so reinstalling a wheel is more frustrating because you have manually to hold the wheel in just the right place to get the axle through the frame and hub. To make using thru-axle hubs quick and easy they added a 3.5mm extension to each end of the hub end-caps and a corresponding 3.5mm slot in the thru-axle dropouts so the wheel will slide into the right place just like a normal QR system. 135+3.5+3.5 = 142mm
> 
> So the reason has nothing to do with extra width and everything to do with wanting a thru-axle


Ding! That is the sound of the light bulb coming on. So it is about a thru-axle and ease of installation of a wheel. Thanks.


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

JudgeMorris said:


> These things just showed up from rbikes.com (Who were a pleasure to work with, I might add)
> 426 grams for the set, according to my kitchen counter scale.
> 
> View attachment 848892


I have this same hubset (same color too) sitting in the box and got pretty much identical weights.

Judge Morris.....as in WC/MR?


----------



## JudgeMorris (Jun 22, 2005)

88 rex said:


> I have this same hubset (same color too) sitting in the box and got pretty much identical weights.


Nice! Wait...are you me? 


88 rex said:


> Judge Morris.....as in WC/MR?


Yessir/ma'am. You in the area?


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

JudgeMorris said:


> Nice! Wait...are you me?
> 
> Yessir/ma'am. You in the area?


North Wilmington.

Just for fun, I might order the Paragon 142 plates for my Rockers and swap out to 142 endcaps on my I9 hubs and see what difference, if any, I notice. My gut tells me I won't noticed a darn thing.


----------



## JudgeMorris (Jun 22, 2005)

88 rex said:


> North Wilmington.


Greetings, fellow Delawarean!



88 rex said:


> Just for fun, I might order the Paragon 142 plates for my Rockers and swap out to 142 endcaps on my I9 hubs and see what difference, if any, I notice. My gut tells me I won't noticed a darn thing.


It's hard to say if I notice any difference in ride characteristics as my current SS and previous SS are ostensibly quite different already. (Steel with Paragon sliders and 142 droupouts vs aluminum with track ends and bolt on hub). Set up and adjustment is easier though, which I like.


----------



## shankes3 (Dec 30, 2011)

I am considering a SIR 9 to replace my monocog. I'm just curious, what benefits do you guys see for running a SS specific or short freehub as opposed to a normal rear hub with spacers? There are certainly more options available as far as 12x142 is concerned. Thanks!


----------



## 0351 (Nov 24, 2013)

I have a Hope pro2 with i23 rims but I'm really looking at the e.13 trs wheelset, they look strongest


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

I wonder how much stronger the 142 through axle is vs a 135, when they are both fastened onto frame properly? The skewer only holds axle in place. The strength is in the 135 axle/endcaps. Anyway, I like the idea of 142 setup, but I am stuck with 135 for the time being. Just set up CK Singlespeed rear hub last year, so it may be awhile for me to switch to 142.


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

shankes3 said:


> I am considering a SIR 9 to replace my monocog. I'm just curious, what benefits do you guys see for running a SS specific or short freehub as opposed to a normal rear hub with spacers? There are certainly more options available as far as 12x142 is concerned. Thanks!


Depends on your commitment to singlespeed, but we can always sell stuff if we buy the wrong setup.


----------



## JudgeMorris (Jun 22, 2005)

shankes3 said:


> I am considering a SIR 9 to replace my monocog. I'm just curious, what benefits do you guys see for running a SS specific or short freehub as opposed to a normal rear hub with spacers? There are certainly more options available as far as 12x142 is concerned. Thanks!


SS specific hubs with shorter or no freehub body means the distance between the hub flanges can be made greater, which facilitates better bracing angles and the ability to build a dishless or nearly dishless wheel....which makes for a stronger wheel.


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

Unfortunately not all manufacturers are widening spoke flanges outward with 142 offering, so do your research. You could end up with same dish as 135 singlespeed hub.


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

febikes said:


> Because 142x12 is simply awesome! When riding a gnarly trail do you really want a system with the wheel on the edge of falling out.
> 
> There are plenty of hubs available for the format and as such it seems silly to buy or build with the old out of date 135x10 system.
> 
> Niner is simply moving the tech forward.


My Chris King singlespeed rear 135 wide axle is 19.5 mm diameter, attached with FUN BOLTS. I am not really seeing a weakness.


----------



## JudgeMorris (Jun 22, 2005)

hoolie said:


> Unfortunately not all manufacturers are widening spoke flanges outward with 142 offering, so do your research. You could end up with same dish as 135 singlespeed hub.


Good point. However, I was speaking about singlespeed specific hubs with short freehub bodies or threads for freewheels.


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

Not many of those are available


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

Trust me, I would rather have a 142 rear frame, and a single speed rear hub in 142 with wider flange. As noted by others, I think the ONLY player is Industry 9. In my opinion, a 142 wide axle, singlespeed specific hub, with flanges that are the same or close to the 135 version, does not make much sense unless you sell new bikes for a living. But in general I agree that a through axle standard is cool for the rear. If buying new bike, I would buy 142, and I guess I would finally get to try I9. That would be cool.


----------



## JudgeMorris (Jun 22, 2005)

hoolie said:


> Not many of those are available


If you are talking about 142x12 single speed specific hubs, sure, they aren't as prevalent as non-SS specific 142x12. However, if you read through the thread you'll see there are plenty of quality hubs available. IMHO, of course 

edit: Ok...maybe "plenty" is an overstatement. But we are talking about kind of a niche product...


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

Edit: that sounds snobby on my part, Sorry. I was just responding in regard to singlespeed equipment. The narrow flange on 142 axles is still lame. Wider flanges, 142, singlespeed specific, the more manufacturers the better. We are just at the front end of this trend.


----------



## JudgeMorris (Jun 22, 2005)

No worries, like you said we were talking about two different things... 
While we are on the subject of wide hubs and flanges...I found this to be an interesting read: Guitar Ted Productions: Wide Glide
And on a side note...my I9 hubs are laced up and ready to be picked up from my LBS. Unfortunately we just got 6+ inches of snow...


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

hoolie said:


> Trust me, I would rather have a 142 rear frame, and a single speed rear hub in 142 with wider flange. As noted by others, I think the ONLY player is Industry 9. In my opinion, a 142 wide axle, singlespeed specific hub, with flanges that are the same or close to the 135 version, does not make much sense unless you sell new bikes for a living. But in general I agree that a through axle standard is cool for the rear. If buying new bike, I would buy 142, and I guess I would finally get to try I9. That would be cool.


The flanges have to be the same between 142mm and 135mm hubs because 142mm frames are still supposed to be 135mm between inside faces of the frame. Industry Nine's hubs aren't any different as far as I can tell, they use a common hub shell and axle and replaceable end caps for 135mm and 142mm


----------



## JudgeMorris (Jun 22, 2005)

boomn said:


> The flanges have to be the same between 142mm and 135mm hubs because 142mm frames are still supposed to be 135mm between inside faces of the frame. Industry Nine's hubs aren't any different as far as I can tell, they use a common hub shell and axle and replaceable end caps for 135mm and 142mm


The flanges on the SS specific I-9 hub are wider apart because the freehub body is shorter. It doesn't have anything to do with 135 vs 142 rear spacing.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

JudgeMorris said:


> The flanges on the SS specific I-9 hub are wider apart because the freehub body is shorter. It doesn't have anything to do with 135 vs 142 rear spacing.


I know, I was responding to hoolie's comments that a 142mm SS hub should have wider flanges than a 135mm SS hub

"a 142 wide axle, singlespeed specific hub, with flanges that are the same or close to the 135 version, does not make much sense unless you sell new bikes for a living."

"Unfortunately not all manufacturers are widening spoke flanges outward with 142 offering, so do your research. You could end up with same dish as 135 singlespeed hub. "


----------



## JudgeMorris (Jun 22, 2005)

boomn said:


> I know, I was responding to hoolie's comments that a 142mm SS hub should have wider flanges than a 135mm SS hub
> 
> "a 142 wide axle, singlespeed specific hub, with flanges that are the same or close to the 135 version, does not make much sense unless you sell new bikes for a living."
> 
> "Unfortunately not all manufacturers are widening spoke flanges outward with 142 offering, so do your research. You could end up with same dish as 135 singlespeed hub. "


Sorry about that..I have the dumb.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

JudgeMorris said:


> Sorry about that..I have the dumb.


No problem!


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

*True Precision Stealth*


----------



## cifex (Sep 11, 2009)

cycljunkie said:


> I can't bend my 142x12 Maxle but I bet I can bend a 135x9 skewer.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


A skewer is not an axle. The skewer is inserted through an axle and clamps the axle to the frame.


----------



## Sattvic (Jul 28, 2013)

I run Project 321 142 by 12 SS specific rear hub. I9 internals, but still another option. Sound amazing as well


----------



## wookieone (Mar 21, 2006)

Still not much out there for 142X12 singlespeed....Not into Kings, I-9's or Hopes anyone have any other ideas. Want easy maintenance/serviceability and lots of miles between service. Thinking Tour Divide.....


----------



## PeopleForScience (May 15, 2012)

wookieone said:


> Still not much out there for 142X12 singlespeed....Not into Kings, I-9's or Hopes anyone have any other ideas. Want easy maintenance/serviceability and lots of miles between service. Thinking Tour Divide.....


You want easy service and long life but you dont want kings, I9, or Hopes? Those are the hbs that have the features you seek. Unless you want the strong, light, and cheap option...


----------



## wookieone (Mar 21, 2006)

I've owned Kings, don't really like em and they require frequent service. Last I knew I9's use goofy internals and special tools and Hopes are ok, but not anything special. All the above are somewhat boutique and you are not gonna find parts/tools out in nowhere-ville USA, ie the Divide route. I love my simple, no tools, go for thousands of miles DT Swiss hubs, but mine won't go 142x12....so the search goes on....


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

I am running a DT 240 in a 12x142 configuration. DT doesn't sell them, but a 10mm axle can be reamed out to 12mm I.D. no problem.


----------



## solo-x (Feb 16, 2010)

wookieone said:


> I've owned Kings, don't really like em and they require frequent service...


Huh? I bought mine used, haven't serviced them at all, and abuse the ever-living-crap out of them. Like rain races, snow rides, etc. and no TLC after the ride.


----------



## solo-x (Feb 16, 2010)

Also, American Classic SS hubs can be converted to 142x12 as well. That's one of your lightest options and has a very durable, if low POE, ratchet mechanism. Low rolling drag too. I have 2 sets of these hubs and haven't serviced them ever either. The rear hub needs a bearing adjustment, but they still roll butter smooth.


----------



## skibrec (Sep 24, 2008)

Hello, I just purchased a rear wheel with this exact hub. However, I cannot find the correct tool for the lockring. You wouldn't happen to know. I understand that this post is old, but it can't hurt to ask.

Thanks,
-Patrick


----------



## Pick (Feb 12, 2012)

skibrec said:


> Hello, I just purchased a rear wheel with this exact hub. However, I cannot find the correct tool for the lockring. You wouldn't happen to know. I understand that this post is old, but it can't hurt to ask.
> 
> Thanks,
> -Patrick


I never installed my new 142x12 axle (which is for sale) so I'm not sure about the tool. I know there are bearing press tools but I had planned to use sockets for that. There is a Hope dealer in my area that I had planned to use for the install but I sold my Pro 2 EVO SS/Trials bolt-on hub... I'm sure there are some Hope hub experts on the board that can answer though...


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

davesauvageau said:


> I have Profile hubs on my BMX bike and my Karate Monkey. Profile has set the standard for BMX cranks and hubs and is raising the bar on components. The Profile Elite hubs comes in 142x12 and it would be my first choice. American made, 204 points of engagement, upgradeable and the last hub you are going to need.
> 
> Profile Racing E-Store


The website looks as if this is a standard geared free hub, not a SS specific smaller free hub to accommodate a wider flange hub shell?


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

They do, I've converted mine. It's a one piece axle.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

88 rex said:


> I have this same hubset (same color too) sitting in the box and got pretty much identical weights.
> 
> Judge Morris.....as in WC/MR?


Is the axle a one piece 142x12?


----------



## skibrec (Sep 24, 2008)

Pick said:


> I never installed my new 142x12 axle (which is for sale) so I'm not sure about the tool. I know there are bearing press tools but I had planned to use sockets for that. There is a Hope dealer in my area that I had planned to use for the install but I sold my Pro 2 EVO SS/Trials bolt-on hub... I'm sure there are some Hope hub experts on the board that can answer though...


Thanks for the quick reply. As of now, I just need to tighten the lockring and with the endcap having that step up, it makes if too wide for any tool I have or my LBS. Maybe hand tight is fine, but I just find it odd that the endcaps aren't the standard diameter.

I may have did this wrong, but I am asking about the Stans SS pic you attached. I have the same one.

Thanks again,
-Patrick


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

skibrec said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. As of now, I just need to tighten the lockring and with the endcap having that step up, it makes if too wide for any tool I have or my LBS. Maybe hand tight is fine, but I just find it odd that the endcaps aren't the standard diameter.
> 
> I may have did this wrong, but I am asking about the Stans SS pic you attached. I have the same one.
> 
> ...


I have the 142x12 Hope Pro EVO2 SS hub, no problems with endcaps and locking ring with standard tool.


----------

